# Disposable CO2 bottles



## searley (Jun 19, 2006)

First post in the forums - Hi

Hoping for a little help in deciding which CO2 to purchase


Recently i fitted a DIY CO2 system to my Rio180, not bothered with lighting/substrate etc yet

Was just interested to see if it would make a difference, and i have to say so far results have been good!

Now i am highly considering going the wholehog, upgrading lights, changing substrate, etc

Whilst doing this i have decided to get a bottle and gauges, and run them through a solenoid etc

The only trouble is, i have not been able to find anyone close to me in the UK that refills bottle, except for a fire extingisher company but the charge far too much


So i was looking at some of the kits that use disposable bottles, the trouble is they are £14 to £16 for a bottle

When looking at pictures of the bottles, it struck me that the looked like the little disposable Mig Welding bottles which can be purchased for as little as £6

can anyone confirm if they have the same fitting?? if so i could buy these from a local harware store, and even have spares

another ideal thing is the size with these things, as the cabinet under the tank are almost full with filters etc, and the disposable bottle are about the right size


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I also started out using the disposable 500g CO2 bottles (in my case they were the Dennerle ones). And one day in the local hardware store I saw exactly the same bottles used for welding and they were much cheaper so I bought one.

I don't know about the other aquarium product manufacturers of these bottles but Dennerle has changed the threading on their bottles. So it was impossible to attach the Dennerle regulator to the bottle that was in all other respects exactly the same as the Dennerle one; you have to purchase a Dennerle bottle to be able to connect the Dennerle regulator!

This was one of the many reasons that I stopped using the Dennerle product line. 

I got a proper regulator and went about finding refillable CO2 bottles. I walked into a bar and asked them where they got their CO2. I then contacted their source and have been using them ever since.

The company I use is called Carbagas and it is owned by Air Liquide, which has a UK subsidiary. Give them a try:

http://www.uk.airliquide.com/


----------

